# Munster's house



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello. This my first diorama but an not new to modeling. I am building the HO Munster house which has roof made of styrene and is fashioned to look like shingles of a sort. I am stumped as to how to make it look right. I tried dry bushing and either didn't do it right or this is not the technique for a roof with a lot of high definition.

I would appreciate any and all input.

Thank you


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are dry brushing it seems like the best results happen when you put down a dark base coat color first and then dry brush a lighter color(s) over top. I prefer dry brushing when I'm trying to add more depth to a textured surface. Drybrushing is areally good way to make details stick out on things like wood, stone, fish scales and flesh.

Another choice would be doing a wash. Color-wise this is the opposite of drybrushing because you'll put dark colors over a light colored base coat. IMO this is better for surfaces that already have detailed texture like stone walls, floors and roofs. Going with a wash you might try a grey base and and black wash or a tan base and a brown wash or maybe a light green base with a dark green wash.

I haven't seen the Munsters kit in person yet. Do the shingles have fairly detailed texture? If so I'd think that a wash might be better suited for highlighting the grain or texture.
.
It would be interesting to see how it comes out and I hope you'll post some pics.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Munsters house*

Thanks Matt that is very helpful. The shingles have texture but are molded quite thick. I think I will drag out the airbrush lightly spray some color and follow up with some washes. 

Your input about drybrushing light over dark and washing dark over light is very helpful.

Ed


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Hi.

I have built the Munster Mansion and I decided to replace the singles with laser cut paper shingles. When I say replace, I actually glued the paper ones over the top of the styrene parts.
I replaced the shingles because of the effort required to paint them effectively and that the molding is a bit soft as well.

Have a look at my thread on the Moebius Models forum.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392894

But if you want to stick to the kit parts I totally agree with spockr. That seems to be a good method.

Alien


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Fortheofgassers said:


> Thanks Matt that is very helpful. The shingles have texture but are molded quite thick. I think I will drag out the airbrush lightly spray some color and follow up with some washes.
> 
> Your input about drybrushing light over dark and washing dark over light is very helpful.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed. I'll look forward to seeing what you do with your project!




Alien said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have built the Munster Mansion and I decided to replace the singles with laser cut paper shingles. When I say replace, I actually glued the paper ones over the top of the styrene parts.
> I replaced the shingles because of the effort required to paint them effectively and that the molding is a bit soft as well.
> ...



Those shingles look perfect Alien. Thats the first time I saw your build thread and have to say that there is a lot of really good info over there. If I ever build one of these I'll be sure to refer to it.


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

Alien said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have built the Munster Mansion and I decided to replace the singles with laser cut paper shingles. When I say replace, I actually glued the paper ones over the top of the styrene parts.
> I replaced the shingles because of the effort required to paint them effectively and that the molding is a bit soft as well.
> ...


Wow thanks Allen. Your build is very cool. I love the description of your build.

If I wanted to use the same singles you did what brand and style should I look for?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I got my shingles from www.rustystumps.com

I used their D5002 product, cedar shake shingles. But they do make the same shingles in different colors so it is a bit of a personal preference as to what you use. Also it really doesn't matter about the color too much if you plan to paint them first.
The shingles are also available adhesive backed. I did not use those as I prefer to just glue them down with PVA. As long as you have primed the styrene roof pieces before you glue the shingles on, you will find PVA sticks them on really well and gives you some wiggle room to position them before it drys.

You will need three packets to cover the mansion. (There is ALOT of roof.)

And don't forget to paint the styrene roof edges and ridge shingles before you start gluing on the RustyStumps shake shingles.

Alien


----------



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thank you*

I greatly appreciate all the input. Thank you Matt and Allen.


----------

